# signature html dans entourage



## bibi78 (27 Mars 2001)

est il possible d'inserer une signature en html dans entourage.

Si oui quelle est la procedure ?


Merci 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bibi78 (27 Mars 2001)

allo ya personne .

Jai vraiment besoin dinclure un petit logo dans une signature html sous entourage.

HELP HELP HELP


Merci


----------



## roro (28 Mars 2001)

je n'ai pas Entourage mais... dans Outlook Express5, quand tu crées une signature, dans la fenêtre où tu écris ton texte, il y a un bouton en haut à gauche "use HTML". A mon avis, il doit exister sur Entourage.


----------



## bibi78 (28 Mars 2001)

ok mais le probleme est que j'ai besoin d'insérer un logo donc une image.

je craque!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

